# Shrimp in Marudi



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Just thought I would share a photo, of two of the shrimp found in macrostoma habitat! This black one is amazing! 

I am working on procuring some. As I know they will thrive in my water. Other shrimps dont last very long. 

Look at the pinchers!


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Are you sure they're shrimp? Those pinchirs look like they belong on a crayfish. That black one looks amazing, where did you get them from?


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

How much shipped to 9345?? 

Excellent pictures! thems are some background quality pictures!!


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

awesome bev! what camera did you use for these?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yep they are the size of dwarf shrimp. The reds are a neo species.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Where did you get them from?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

The shrimp come from freshwater streams in Borneo. They live in blackwaters with the betta macrostoma.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Those aren't neos with pincers like that. More in the line of macrobarium (sp)


----------



## welok (Jul 20, 2015)

What kind of substrate is it that they are on?


----------

